# Kendall Jenner- walking the runway for 2018 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show at Pier 94 in New York 08.11.2018 x11



## brian69 (9 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## cloudbox (13 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for Kendall!


----------

